# Tow of Shame



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yammi or zuke would be my choice now, followed by honda, E-tech, nissan/hats..... then way down the line a merc.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> Yammi or zuke would be my choice now, followed by honda, E-tech, nissan/hats..... then way down the line a merc.


If you would take a Nissan over a Mercury could you please share some of the stuff your smoking with me please. They're racing motors not made to sit.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have never had luck with mercs, so I try to avoid them like the plague. On the other hand I have been off shore with a Nissan many times.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> I have never had luck with mercs, so I try to avoid them like the plague. On the other hand I have been off shore with a Nissan many times.


10 4 I have a 90 saltwater edition and a 25 tiller both have been bullet proof but again they're 2 stroke motors which I prefer. Only busting your balls anyway.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> 10 4 I have a 90 saltwater edition and a 25 tiller both have been bullet proof but again they're 2 stroke motors which I prefer. Only busting your balls anyway.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

what makes a Nissan a racing motor?


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 8162
> View attachment 8163
> View attachment 8164


Hey man, better watch out for them spot stealers. Referring to the first pic,lol.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

back in the day it was Johnson for reliability and Merc for speed.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NOT a Mercury! 
Tohatsu, Suzuki or 2 stroke Yamaha


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CodyW said:


> Hey man, better watch out for them spot stealers. Referring to the first pic,lol.


There's no secret spots in swfl waters anymore them days are long gone.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> There's no secret spots in swfl waters anymore them days are long gone.


And there's definitely no fish under my pole barn.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> And there's definitely no fish under my pole barn.


Ah, wait till raining season. I've literally caught a bass in my front yard before.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

CodyW said:


> Ah, wait till raining season. I've literally caught a bass in my front yard before.


Walking catfish every summer I have a small pond in the back and my property floods there everywhere then welcome to South Florida.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Which brand outboard would you take from a marina in a Zombie Apocalypse?


1970 Force outboard strapped to the back of my Bayliner


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

30hp and under i think nissan makes all the motors for merc/ hatsu/ toshiba/ TLDI etc. ??


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Net 30 said:


> 1970 Force outboard strapped to the back of my Bayliner
> 
> View attachment 8166


chrysler shit- box


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> 1970 Force outboard strapped to the back of my Bayliner
> 
> View attachment 8166


 Wow that old school right there.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

You guys are crazy. If it's a zombie apocalypse, I,m slamming a 300xs on the back and you guys can keep the zombies occupied until I'm at safe distance.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

actually hatsu makes the motors for Nissan.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

You've thought about this before.


Whiskey Angler said:


> You guys are crazy. If it's a zombie apocalypse, I,m slamming a 300xs on the back and you guys can keep the zombies occupied until I'm at safe distance.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Walking catfish every summer I have a small pond in the back and my property floods there everywhere then welcome to South Florida.


What about those snake heads don't they slither out and eat children


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> What about those snake heads don't they slither out and eat children


They are eating my children there 30 26 and almost 19


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My Zuke has cranked up every time so far. And I got a little burr in the prop. Perfect to run over a zom


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Seriously if we are talking a true zombie situation then you just need to be in waters over head deep. Zombies don't swim well. If we are talking a straight up apocalypse then I'm stealing the biggest sailboat I can safely crew......and it will have a yammi or zuke kicker on it!

My yamaha has been rock solid since I got her, and even survived...mostly...getting rear ended by an SUV. Take that zombies!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> Seriously if we are talking a true zombie situation then you just need to be in waters over head deep. Zombies don't swim well. If we are talking a straight up apocalypse then I'm stealing the biggest sailboat I can safely crew......and it will have a yammi or zuke kicker on it!
> 
> My yamaha has been rock solid since I got her, and even survived...mostly...getting rear ended by an SUV. Take that zombies!


I never got into the Walking Dead show for just this reason; why don't the living just go to an island?!!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Yamaha first, then Tohatsu two cycle. All the others I have been stranded, towed, etc.... except pre-1990 (Oceanrunner's) OMC engines. My best tough engine was a 30 hp 2 stroke Tohatsu that I used on a second skiff for 12 years. No overheat horn run with turtle grass over the water inlet until the engine just stopped(seized). Lost count how many times. Still running well when I sold it.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I've owned 2 mercs, 3 yamaha's, 1 nissan, 2 suzuki's and 3 omc's. I'm not brand loyal.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

yobata said:


> I never got into the Walking Dead show for just this reason; why don't the living just go to an island?!!


Exactly!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

tv is stupid.......


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Whiskey Angler said:


> You guys are crazy. If it's a zombie apocalypse, I,m slamming a 300xs on the back and you guys can keep the zombies occupied until I'm at safe distance.


We'll ride out on mine!!!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

My trusty ol' 30 3cyl Yam. (17 years young this year) and I will be headed to properly re-colonize St Vincent Island, any well armed/like minded folks are welcome.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Noted the "head hung down" part of coming in on the end of a rope... Where we fish if you break down - no one's even coming to look for you until the next day..... so, the one or two times I've been towed in I was so grateful that I was grinning (the thought of spending a night or two out in mangrove jungle country isn't much fun at all...).

As for motors - many, many years ago I was lucky enough to be a member of the old Tropical Anglers Club that had many master anglers and a few young guys that would go on to get a bit famous years later (John Emery, Ralph Delph - just to name a few....). At any rate I made a point of asking anyone with a Merc or Yammie who they trusted to work on their motors - who they'd recommend... and all I ever got was a shrug since in the seventies there just weren't any outstanding techs for those motors down in paradise... On the other hand I had a true master when one of my motors needed attention (I'd started and then stayed with OMC - "Johnson or Evinrude"....). As a result, to this day, even after OMC went bust I've stuck with those two brands (they're BRP now and the Johnson brand has been allowed to fade away...). Can't say enough good things about their motors (and no zombies need get in the way....).


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

MariettaMike said:


> On the way in yesterday I saw a guy with his head hanging low while using his trolling motor to get back to the ramp. Then a little later I see a big red TowBoatUSA rig towing a CC up the canal behind the house to the ramp down the street. That guy had his head up, but his wife had that no bj 4u tonite look that I am oh so familiar with.
> 
> Both had black motors that started with an M and ended with a WHY?
> 
> Which brand outboard would you take from a marina in a Zombie Apocalypse?


Tell us what's your choice.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

My 20 year old Merc 115 two stroke cranked every time and ran like a beast. Give me that old motor any day...


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Whiskey Angler said:


> You guys are crazy. If it's a zombie apocalypse, I,m slamming a 300xs on the back and you guys can keep the zombies occupied until I'm at safe distance.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have owned three Evinrude Etec, three yamaha's, a merc, and a nissan/tohatsu. The only one I had ZERO issues with was a Mercury. However, I would choose ETEC. Much more comfortable with the ETEC.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> View attachment 8176
> 
> My trusty ol' 30 3cyl Yam. (17 years young this year) and I will be headed to properly re-colonize St Vincent Island, any well armed/like minded folks are welcome.


Those 3 cylinder 25/30's are a gem. I had one and it wasn't easy to find.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

hookemdano said:


> Tell us what's your choice.


Yamaha


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Suzuki all the way


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

FORD!!! oh sorry different thread, Suzuki!!!!!


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

evinrude fitch or you arent trying to survive

TBH I would be more inclined to find a 350 inboard that I can make work vs an outboard.
I always preferred merc on freshwater and yamaha in the salt. But that is just what was popular in the areas I was in.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

give me a 99' - 00' Merc 2 stroke Big Foot...bye Falisha


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Zombie apocalypse? I want a ******* engineered put-put bateau built around a small diesel tractor engine. You can work on it with a hammer and a crescent wrench, parts can be scavenged and it is easier to make a diesel-like fuel in primitive conditions than a gasoline equivalent.

...or an old Johnny-rude 2 stroke.

Nate


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

One of these might come in handy.
http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/engines/mfe/multi-fuel.html#tab=0
http://www.boats.com/reviews/evinru...ng-fuel-submerged-water-problem/#.WNvtovnyvIU


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Tow back to the marina or boat ramp by BUS to TB is a smart decision if you have the coverage.. don;t leave home without it.

The tow of shame is when they have to flat-bed you home due to a bad wheel bearing.... thats pure and simple lack of maintenance.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

two oars.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

pt448 said:


> One of these might come in handy.
> http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/engines/mfe/multi-fuel.html#tab=0
> http://www.boats.com/reviews/evinru...ng-fuel-submerged-water-problem/#.WNvtovnyvIU


Yeah but no PT&T or elec start


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

yobata said:


> I never got into the Walking Dead show for just this reason; why don't the living just go to an island?!!


Zombies can walk underwater to the island. They just can't swim to the surface to get you in a boat. Everyone knows that.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

CodyW said:


>





Steve_Mevers said:


> Suzuki all the way


Trim tabs?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I've broke down 5 times on boats. 4 of the 5 were black motors. The 5th was my Yamaha 115 2 stroke. When I bought it the guy told me that he didn't use the oil tank anymore and he just mixed it in the tank. Come to find out he took the oil pump gear/rod out of the motor and put the pump back on to cover the hole (Most people remove everything and put a block off plate on the block). So I won't fault a motor that wasn't getting oil due to someone screwing with it and myself not checking it thoroughly. It was an expensive lesson. 3 of the black motors were the old saltwater series 2 strokes and one was a Verado lower unit that tried (and succeeded) to emulate a hand grenade. I am sure that the new Mercurys are just fine. I just like my grey motors. They aren't as fast but that's a-ok with me.

Answer - Yamaha.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Somehow, most of the boats I've owned had "black anchors" on the back, but I've never had any issues with mine.. Multiple 25hp 2 strokes, including the one I have on my Whip 16.. Runs like a top..

I have a Mercury 60hp 4 stroke on my Waterman 18 and I've never had a moments trouble.. Love the instant start / no prime with the fuel injection too!

I'd buy another in a heartbeat!


----------



## cptsdr (Aug 20, 2015)

I ran tow boats for 10 years. The engines that seemed to have the most problems were the ones that didn't get run often, or did not have regular maintenance done to them.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

cptsdr said:


> I ran tow boats for 10 years. The engines that seemed to have the most problems were the ones that didn't get run often, or did not have regular maintenance done to them.


10 4 on that they're made to run not sit idle.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

I currently own one mercury and it is the only motor that has given me real problems. I have owned 4 Yamaha's and my dad 4 himself with virtually zero issues. Have easily 10,000 hours on Yamaha's collectively.

Have quite a few friends with Mercs that have a lot of little issues with them.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Does mercury even make their own small engines, I have a small Mariner and it was made by Yamaha. The small Johnsons were made by Suzuki I believe.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

pt448 said:


> One of these might come in handy.
> http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/engines/mfe/multi-fuel.html#tab=0
> http://www.boats.com/reviews/evinru...ng-fuel-submerged-water-problem/#.WNvtovnyvIU


This is a cool idea, it can use a lot of fuel varieties, but something else will break first. My buddy has a 30 etec with less than 10 hours on it, the water pump just had to be replaced.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My dad always said "If you want to get there first, get a Mercury; If you want to get home again, get a Johnson." With that said, I love a Yammy 2 stroke.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Steve_Mevers said:


> Does mercury even make their own small engines, I have a small Mariner and it was made by Yamaha. The small Johnsons were made by Suzuki I believe.


Tohatsu makes their brand Mercury and Nissan Don't think they make Suzuki or Yamaha.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

If zombies could own a motor, this'd be it. Can't kill it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

shallowfish1 said:


> If zombies could own a motor, this'd be it. Can't kill it.


AK-47 of motors right there.


----------



## Yamadog (Oct 19, 2015)

If my name on here doesn't spell it out enough... Yamaha


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I saw an old two-stroke V4 115 Yamaha get towed to the ramp this morning. As that guy pulled out I told the guy that towed him I was surprised to see a Yamaha break down. He told me the motor didn't break, but that the boat had sunk last night.

Meanwhile my guide friend on the Mercury program keeps getting put off on mounting his new motor by the local Mercury dealer/service center because they're too busy.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> My dad always said "If you want to get there first, get a Mercury; If you want to get home again, get a Johnson." With that said, I love a Yammy 2 stroke.


I grew up with the slogan "Rush out, Row back" for black motors


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Man a lot of hate on Mercs mine ran all weekend long and I even made it back to the ramp.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Man a lot of hate on Mercs mine ran all weekend long and I even made it back to the ramp.


I had a Merc 15 two stroke for a year or two and I can't really complain that much.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> I had a Merc 15 two stroke for a year or two and I can't really complain that much.


10 4 on that I have a 2005 Merc 90 saltwater and a 2005 Merc 25 and have had no issues but there both 2 strokes which I think is better than 4 stroke imho less moving parts to break


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Man a lot of hate on Mercs mine ran all weekend long and I even made it back to the ramp.


hmmmm.....sounds like you were scared to stop it else you might need to get towed in. jj 

Actually Merc is buying some engines from Yamaha now. The 4s 60 is one of them.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> hmmmm.....sounds like you were scared to stop it else you might need to get towed in. jj
> 
> Actually Merc is buying some engines from Yamaha now. The 4s 60 is one of them.


Nice one I actually turned it off every once in a while it's a 2 stroke I had to or would have run out of gas


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

If Yamaha was still allowed to bring their 2 strokes into the USA I would never have become a Tohatsu guy. Hell, one trip across country in Al Gore's private jet probably makes more pollution then all the outboards in this country.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> View attachment 8162
> View attachment 8163
> View attachment 8164


I have these two motors as well 
My 2005 90hp I've owned for 11 years with 0 problems 
My 99 25 merc finally let loose about a year ago and I replace it with another 2001 I found new in the box!!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I had a 90 merc tower of power in- line 6. It would run like hell but hard to start sometimes
My Zuke now cranks right up and runs quiet
That old Merc was anything but quiet


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

bw510 said:


> I have these two motors as well
> My 2005 90hp I've owned for 11 years with 0 problems
> My 99 25 merc finally let loose about a year ago and I replace it with another 2001 I found new in the box!!


new in the box would be a gem to find. I was just talking to my son the other day about how easy and inexpensive it would be to rebuild one of the old merc 25 2 strokes. only 2 cylinders to deal with.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

devrep said:


> new in the box would be a gem to find. I was just talking to my son the other day about how easy and inexpensive it would be to rebuild one of the old merc 25 2 strokes. only 2 cylinders to deal with.


Yes that's definitely a steal for sure there pretty much bullet proof. I love the smell of 2 strokes in the morning it smells like victory.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I had a 90 merc tower of power in- line 6. It would run like hell but hard to start sometimes
> My Zuke now cranks right up and runs quiet
> That old Merc was anything but quiet


It's really not fair to compare a motor from I am assuming the 80s 2 stroke motor to a newer 4 stroke. What was your impressions of an 80s Suzuki outboard because back then you couldn't give me one.


----------



## bobber (Sep 29, 2015)

Tohatsu also makes the current line up of Evinrude 4 strokes. Suzuki made the Johnson 4 strokes after Omc folded until Brp discontinued the Johnson brand.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

In the zombie outbreak I choose a CANOE because every outboard I've ever had eventually broke on me at some point. Maybe some of you keyboard cowboys don't put enough hours on your motors to break em


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jimsmicro said:


> In the zombie outbreak I choose a CANOE because every outboard I've ever had eventually broke on me at some point. Maybe some of you keyboard cowboys don't put enough hours on your motors to break em


Good call and they're also stealthy


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Tohatsu makes their brand Mercury and Nissan Don't think they make Suzuki or Yamaha.


I am teaching a class with a Mercury rep today, he told me there was a time when Yamaha made their small outboards. I got a 6hp hanging in my garage.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Was out with my father in law today, 1 year old Mercury less than 50 hours blew a hole right through the motor, we were traveling 20 miles per hour. The Mercury service shop said has seen a few of these in last few months. 

On 3 previous boats, yamahas had major issues. So a yammy


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Backcountry 16 said:


> If you would take a Nissan over a Mercury could you please share some of the stuff your smoking with me please. They're racing motors not made to sit.


ha ha. hatsu's are pretty popular now.


----------



## jesseoshea (Jul 10, 2018)

Yamaha 2s for apocalypse. Rarely acts up, simple to repair. Hmmm. Maybe the 4s Yamaha for stealth. Or a trolling motor. Lol.


----------



## MartinK (May 29, 2014)

For the apocalypse, Diesel longtail... For everything else, Zuke 4


----------



## Ericb1130 (Sep 16, 2020)

Yamaha all day!! Maybe tohatsu or Suzuki as a runner up.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'd take yamaha, up until the last few years, but they seem to be having a lot of issues these days. Particularly with customer service. These days I'd go Suzuki or Tohatsu.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Oh for the apacolypse I agree with MartinK. Mud motors you can build out of anything. Blow a motor, find an old lawn mower or generator and keep going.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

You realize this thread is over 4 years old?
Just checking.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes. Doesn't mean it's not relevant as an update as the situation has definitely changed.


----------



## nehrkesm (Aug 11, 2013)

If its not a Yammie its not a yammie.


----------

